# Spanish Reformers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2005)

The history of the Reformation in Spain is like a shooting star that flamed brightly but fizzled out. There were some notable highlights.

Francisco de Enzinas, Spanish Reformer, was born in 1520 and died on December 30, 1552 or 1553. He translated the New Testament in Spanish. 

Juan Diaz, Spanish Reformer, was a Biblical scholar who was brutally murdered by his own brother "in a religious rage" on March 27, 1546. (see Beza's _Icones_.)

Persecutions Against the Spanish Bible by David Cloud

J.M.H. D'Aubigne's _History of the Reformation in Europe in the Time of Calvin: The Spanish Martyrs_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2006)

Book sparks Protestant Reformation

By LEILA PITCHFORD-ENGLISH
Advocate staff writer 
Published: Jan 14, 2006 

In 1517, the Protestant Reformation burned to life as Martin Luther placed his 95 Theses on the door of the church in Wittenburg, Germany. This document challenged actions of the church.

This act set off many challenges of the Roman Catholic Church throughout Europe. 

One´s of those challenges came on Jan. 14, 1529. An 18-year-old Spaniard named Juan de ValdÃ©s published his Dialogue of Christian Doctrine.

It was written as if a well-known archbishop was answering questions from a uneducated priest and a young man seeking religious instruction. It´s theme was "œfaith alone."

Among its Protestant content, the book disputed the Catholic Church´s seven sacraments and held there are two: baptism and the Lord´s Supper.

This Dialogue is considered the first popular Protestant catechism. Luther´s famous catechism was published later in 1529.
ValdÃ©s´ work became popular in Spain. 

Despite changes before publication to soften the tone of the Dialogues, in 1531, the Spanish Inquisition placed the work on a list of heresies. All the copies in Spain were gathered up and burned. One copy survived in Portugal.

ValdÃ©s feared for his life and fled to Italy, living in several cities before settling in Naples. He changed his name in Italy to Valdesso. 

In Naples, he continued to write, especially on religion. His themes included the importance of faith and the importance of keeping God´s commands, not meeting the demands of church law and tradition. 

He wrote commentaries on and translated many Bible books including Romans and 1 Corinthians, Matthew, Romans and Psalms.

He also attracted disciples and influenced many others who became Reformation leaders. 

ValdÃ©s continued to write about others topics, including a well-received critical dialogue of the Spanish language and literature in 1535. 

Despite being familiar with Latin, Hebrew and Greek, he always wrote in Spanish. In Italy his works were translated into Italian for publication, many after his death.

Despite his strong Protestant beliefs, ValdÃ©s never broke ties with the Catholic Church and was a Catholic when he died in 1541 in Naples.

Family life


Juan ValdÃ©s was the younger of twin brothers. The elder, Alfonso, was also well-known as a writer. They had three brothers. Their family was influential and intellectual, having roles in the religious, political and literary life of Spain. Their father, Fernando or Hernando ValdÃ©s, was governor and in charge of the economy in Cuenca, the town where they were born. Their mother, MarÃ­a de la Barrera, was probably a convert to Catholicism from Judaism. An uncle was condemned to death by the Spanish Inquisition. 

Sources: http://www.robertbreaker.com/; http://www.christianitytoday.com/; http://chi.gospelcom.net/; Dictionary of Spanish Literature by Maxim 
Newmark; Dictionary of Literary 
Biography, Volume 318, Sixteenth 
Century Spanish Writers; Encyclopedia Americana; Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2006)

Interesting! Thanks, Andrew...you are always informative.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Interesting! Thanks, Andrew...you are always informative.



_De nada!_


----------



## Presbyrino (Jan 21, 2006)

Andrew,

Muchas Gracias, fue muy informativo! La historia de la reforma en EspaÃ±a es muy interesante.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 21, 2006)

*Juan Calvin
Viva la ReformaciÃ³n*

"Tocan y se impresionan a los hombres nunca debido con una convicciÃ³n de su insignificancia hasta que se han puesto en contraste con la majestad del dios." 
"”Juan Calvin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2006)

Thomas M'crie has a book: _The Reformation in Spain_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2006)

py3ak said:


> Thomas M'crie has a book: _The Reformation in Spain_.



Available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Available here.



And here.


----------

